# joining schutzhund club



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

we want to train in tracking and the only place I could find near by is a schutzhund club and I feared my Am/Can show line would be laughed off the field. Not so. The trainer said lots of people start with tracking and obedience and she encourages that since we need better behaved dogs. While she talked to me her 4 yr old daughter played with Ty, she put her frozen caterpillar in his mouth and retrieved it back out, she threw a heavy dumbbell and he got it and when she said (Aus not my word) he gave it with out tugging. When she threw it the wrong way and I got dragged over a snow bank, the instructor said well we can see he has good drives. Anyway I am bragging at his excellent temperment, being so good while 2 females were in heat inside and he was civilized in a strange place with all different scents and sounds and the instructor feels he could probably train for Sch 1 with no problems although she isn't sure if he could go further, since I probably won't do even that I am happy. We will join and do tracking for sure. Love great temperments,


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I've never heard of a dog getting laughed at...............

some handlers however............


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

well hearing all the negative comments on here about show lines I figured the same would play out when they saw us, not that he is a hock walker but more angulated, and truthfully my handling has caused some chuckles in all the activities I've done. Never the class clown, I've made up for it as an adult. Klutz could be my middle name


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope you and Ty have a blast and don't worry about the serious stuff. You have your goals and it will be all good! My club has quite a few of German showline pups in training...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

yea, dont worry about being laughed at...even if they do, you make sure that you remember why you got your dog. on the other note training is a blast!! its so fun to see them mold into the dog you never thought you would have.


----------

